# What height/weight person can this horse carry?



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I know this is a strange question and may be in the wrong section but im not sure where to post it.

Anyway, im looking at buying a welsh sec d and the majority of these are about 14h-15hh.
I am 5ft5 and weigh about 91/2 stone. My horses have ranged from 13.2hh-15.2hh and I have looked okay on them all and welsh sec d are cobby so they are wide but anyway, im just wondering if people think i'd look okay on a pony of 14.2hh as I want this horse to be my final horse for life. I doubt il grow and if I do it'l be a tiny bit and I hope to loose some weight. 
I know they can carry like 20% of their bodyweight or something but I cant work it out and partly I think its just paranoia that people will comment on my size.

If people could post pictures if theyre similar size on similar size horses that would be helpful

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok I am not 5'5ft ( I wish XD ) but I am 5'2ft and about 9 stone..

This is me on a 14hh pony..


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It depends on the horse. Factors include conformation, muscle tone, fitness level, etc. It also depends on the person. A balanced experienced rider will be easier for a horse to carry than an inexperienced wobbly or bouncy rider.

I am 5'8" and 260 lbs. I ride all of our horses, from a 14h QH mix mare to a 16h long-backed paint mare, all in the 900-1,100 lb range. The long backed mare isn't as suited to carry my weight, so I don't ride her for long, just 20-30 minute schooling sessions to tune her up. She's one of my lesson horses. The 14h mare on the other hand is short backed with great muscle and has no problem toting me around as long as I want.

133 lbs is nothing for a 14-15h horse to carry, especially a Welsh. Welsh ponies usually have short backs and compact conformation, making them able to easily carry more than the 20% rule of thumb. As long as you condition your new pony/horse well and let his/her fitness build, then you won't have any problems.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I am 5'3" and weighed about 135lbs in this picture. The pony is a 14.2hh TB/Morgan cross. He has been turned into my child's pony now, and I weigh a good bit more than I did then (I'm about 165lbs now) but I still get on and ride him regularly to keep him in line, and I don't think I look to big on him even now, and he certainly has no trouble carrying me around.

(And don't worry, I bought the proof, so it's mine to post. This was from a charity horse show and they were selling photos to raise money for a rescue group.)


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think im just a bit paranoid from people saying at 19 I shouldnt be riding a 13.2hh pony... But she was a gypsy cob and well up to carrying my weight. 

I dont think they'll be a problem as the horse in question was a mans horse so I should weigh nothing haha but keep the pictures coming  they make me feel better lol!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm 5'2, 105 lbs and ride a 14.2 hand Quarter horse. It is a great height to ride I think.
Me on Pesky>


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

My daughter is about 5'6" and 120lbs, riding a 14.2h Haflinger below. The bay is the 14h mare I mentioned, being ridden by a student who is 5'7 or so.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay this might sound stupid but your all about 5ft2 and your feet are very near the bottom of their bellys which is considered too big in the UK so me being 5ft5 will surely be too big? however, looking back at my past horses my feet come 2 same place on all of them ranging from 13.2hh-16hh.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone...'Luvstoride' thats made me feel much better seein some1 so tall(5ft7) on a short pony and she looks fine


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I have this problem with my horse.....I always feel too big for him. He is 15.1-15.2 and I am 5'8 HOWEVER he is extremely narrow and I have VERY long legs so my feet are below his belly a tad (ride western) which makes us look weird to me in our pics.  I know there is no problem carrying me and he feels like a mountain to climb up on LOL but it always seems funny cause of where my legs hit.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You are 100% fine to be riding a 14 - 15 hh Section D, if you're worried about the weight issue, then don't be, you will be fine.

If you're worried by the look of it.......well that is something that you have to settle in your own mind. As others have said, a good well sprung Section D will take up a lot of your leg in its barrel, so your feet will come at a sensible level.

One thing I have learned with advancing age..........to h3ll with what anyone else thinks about how I look, if the horse or pony is fine with my weight then I'll ride.

Here is a pic with all my current riding horses











Bert is nearly 17hh,
Appy G 15.2hh
Ace, 15hh on tip toe
Fancy good solid 14.2hh
Alto 14.1hh

My height remains constant at 5' 9" and my weight varies between, around 230 pounds in the pic of Fancy, to a wonderful 175 pounds when I'm on Ace.

I feel fine on all of them.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

weight wise you will be fine 

Leg wise will depend on how big of a barrel the horses has... OH I KNOW go try her out and have somebody take LOTS of pictures for us ****


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

mvinotime said:


> I have this problem with my horse.....I always feel too big for him. He is 15.1-15.2 and I am 5'8 HOWEVER he is extremely narrow and I have VERY long legs so my feet are below his belly a tad (ride western) which makes us look weird to me in our pics.  I know there is no problem carrying me and he feels like a mountain to climb up on LOL but it always seems funny cause of where my legs hit.


My husband feels the same way on one of our horses. She's 16h, so she's tall, but she's narrow and doesn't have a deep heartgirth. My husband is about 5'11" with a 33" inseam, so not super tall, but his legs come way down past her belly, lol.

The second picture is my man riding his 15.2h Arab x TB gelding. He's in an odd place in a post, but you can see that his leg doesn't come down near as far as it does on the paint mare.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay so hopefully the attachments work.
The pic of me on the grey/appaloosa pony is my 13.2hh mare and I am still the same size. What do you guys think of how I look on her?

Shes part welsh and part cob so quite wide but I imagine that the horse im on about will be reasonably wide as he's welsh sec d(welsh cob).

I tried to attach one of me on my old 14.2hh who was very fine (Anglo arab) to show you my size on him but I cant :-(


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I think im being silly and worrying what people will think but I am also worried about my weight on him and height too as eventually I want to jump the horse in question so i dont want to be kicking down jumps haha


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lol I used to ride little 13 handers and I was 5'7" and 140 lb. I actualy loked really good one some of them but they were as wide as a couch! ah thoughs were the days. I havent goten taller just wider, hmm I think I'm the couch now.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

hahaha same here! i havent got any taller just wider


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Honey - you worry too much!  My daugher is 5'6" and weighs about 120. She regularly rides 13' horses/ponies. She looks just fine, even on her little, narrow Paso.

Now - you take someone like me - 5'1" (well, maybe 5'2") and easily 260 or a touch more, and I look really odd on any size horse. I've made myself a promise to be riding within the next two weeks (weather permitting). My new saddle is supposed to be delivered today, and I am determined! Now, my Dancer is about 15HH or so, and VERY wide built. I'm sure I'll look pathetic up there, and someone will be sure to make the comment that I should be carrying the horse instead of her carrying me - now, that's something to worry about. But, I'm going to do it anyway!

With a little luck, Dancer will build up more muscle as we ride together, and I will build muscle and lose the blubber!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

dee said:


> Honey - you worry too much!  My daugher is 5'6" and weighs about 120. She regularly rides 13' horses/ponies. She looks just fine, even on her little, narrow Paso.
> 
> Now - you take someone like me - 5'1" (well, maybe 5'2") and easily 260 or a touch more, and I look really odd on any size horse. I've made myself a promise to be riding within the next two weeks (weather permitting). My new saddle is supposed to be delivered today, and I am determined! Now, my Dancer is about 15HH or so, and VERY wide built. I'm sure I'll look pathetic up there, and someone will be sure to make the comment that I should be carrying the horse instead of her carrying me - now, that's something to worry about. But, I'm going to do it anyway!
> 
> With a little luck, Dancer will build up more muscle as we ride together, and I will build muscle and lose the blubber!


Your a brave woman posting your weight. :wink:


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Sarah I think as long as the barrel takes up you leg like the Welsh does you'll be fine ..


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> Your a brave woman posting your weight. :wink:


I am what I am! :lol: Besides, if I don't post what I way now, how can I brag about how much I lose?


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I think your weights fine


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

SarahRicoh said:


> I think your weights fine


Thanks! It's really not fine, though - not healthy for either me or my horse. I'm just a pragmatist/realist. And determined to lose a good chunk of it!


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Awww well high five! I decide that all the time but I never loose the weight


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

dee said:


> Thanks! It's really not fine, though - not healthy for either me or my horse. I'm just a pragmatist/realist. And determined to lose a good chunk of it!



All power to you, and good luck on your weight loss journey. It's a great time to be working on it, get your eyes fixed on the summer fun to come.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

well I'm not really one to talk since I'm 4'11 and barely 85 pounds, but I think as long as the horse doesnt seem to be under any strain and has a good back, you'll be absolutely fine on a 13-14hh pony- especially a welsh! Man those things are STURDY. And because of their naturally wide girth, you're legs probably won't look overly long ^_^ Like everyones been saying, the 'if your feet are under the girth, you're too tall' theory isn't completely true. Some horses are really narrow! Take these guys for example.

This is a friend of mine who weighs about 135 pounds and is 5'8, and she's riding a dales pony who is 13.2 hands at the very most xD granted, she is in an english saddle so her legs probably ARE longer than at his girth line, and she looks slightly funny on him, but he is obviously VERY capable of carrying her =] they trail ride for miles on end without him even hinting at becoming tired.









and then we look at 4'11"/85 pound me riding a morgan mare of the same height, but WAY different girth size (shes a very narrow build girl ^_^)- and I also seem to fit her snugly. You wouldnt be able to tell that there is a NINE INCH difference between slinky(the girl's nickname) and I when comparing photos.









So just opt for a 'rounder' horse- (a welsh would be absolutely perfect) and you'll look absolutely fine =] don't worry about it!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

im 5ft3 & ride a 13.3hh pony, im sure you'd look fine on a 14.2hh


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It depends on the horse. I am 5'10 and my horses are about 14'2-15 hh. There are riders taller and heavier then I am riding the same size horses.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I used to freak out about weighing too much (180lbs) and riding a 1600lbs belgian x percheron. I leased her when I started riding again and she gave me the confidence to feel not too fat for my 1100lbs mustang


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My Mustang is 14.2, maybe 14.3 on a good day, and I am 5' 6" and weigh 200 lbs. (actually, I was a bit heavier in this photo). 

He carries me great, but he is built like a tank too. I think the build of the horse is more important than it's height, unless you are a very tall person. Me, I worry about good bone and feet on a horse more than height.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone  Im pretty sure il be fine. He is rather stocky which is why I like welsh cobs because theyre small enough to be ponies( i love ponies haha) but theyre sturdy little things haha. If I do get him il be sure to post a pic asap and also il be riding english so im sure our stirrups are shorter haha


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That sounds perfectally fine! I am 5'8" and ride a 15hh horse, I also way about 200 lbs. (I think it would be about 14 stone, though I'm not sure. Dx Calculators might lie.) But I only do light riding, and my horse is very well muscled. ^^


----------

